# Got my 1st Wildgame Innovations cam...all black pics



## godogs57 (Aug 26, 2012)

Any suggestions? I retrieved the camera today ready to see the first pics taken by the camera. The camera said the card was full and when connected to  the computer it said there were 64 pics on the card. Other than a pic of my face and a pic of the sky when messing with the camera, there were nothing but black images. In about 5 of the 64 pics you could see nothing but eyeballs reflected and the rest black...not even the outline of an animal...just "Black". 

Any suggestions? It is a Wildgame Innovations Micro 6 (W6X) camera...


----------



## papachaz (Aug 26, 2012)

well, sounds like night pics, and maybe the flash isn't working quite right? either that, or you have pics of the alien invasion....have you contacted the air force yet???  





seriously, make it take some pics of you at night and then immediately check it. you'll know if the flash isn't working and you can contact them for instructions


----------



## bowhuntonly (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know about your card saying it's full or the black pictures. I know on mine I had to mess with it a few times to get it right. I use a 2GB card and you need to set IR resolution and and the other resolution (can't remember exactly) to medium or low. My camera works better, but I still get a few white pictures. This is my first try with an IR camera. I like the micro 6 except it only goes up to 2min intervals so I get a ton of pictures of the same deer. Good luck.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 26, 2012)

I sent 4 wildgame Ino cams back last year and they sent me new ones.  However, the cams are still poopoo.  I bought a reconyx and I will never go back.  I put my reconyx and wildgame next to each other,  the reconyx took 90% more pictures and the wildgame cam either didn't take any or they were poopoo pics.  I have always said you get what u pay for and with trail cams it's no diff.  I just can't accurately pattern a deer with a wildpoo cam.


----------



## supaman002 (Aug 26, 2012)

take it back and swap for another, i have two of the 8mp cameras and never had a problem in 2 seasons i would give it another try the pic quality is great must have got a bad camera


----------



## supaman002 (Aug 26, 2012)

have no fear the air force is here, we investigated and yep you have an invasion alright, dont worry they are only patterening your deer to move to your stand


----------



## andrewechols31 (Aug 26, 2012)

I do agree, pappyhoel u do get what u pay for. but we got 6 wildgame cams and they are ok. black pics, white pics. out of 1771 on one cam 3 whiteouts,on another 269 pics 2 blackouts, one cam 3 we had around 250-300 pics and over half were blackouts. so u do get what u pay for. the othe 3,0 whiteouts or blackouts.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 26, 2012)

The ir lights died on all of mine. And when a card was empty it said it had 182 so I guess that's normal ish. ??


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 26, 2012)

andrewechols31 said:


> I do agree, pappyhoel u do get what u pay for. but we got 6 wildgame cams and they are ok. black pics, white pics. out of 1771 on one cam 3 whiteouts,on another 269 pics 2 blackouts, one cam 3 we had around 250-300 pics and over half were blackouts. so u do get what u pay for. the othe 3,0 whiteouts or blackouts.



I would be worried about what you don't see.  Side by side there's no comparison.  Don't get me wrong, I still have 8 wild game cams.  I just move the reconyx to an area thats hot after the wild game takes a few pics.  Its also scary to leave a 400 dollar cam in the woods.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 26, 2012)

hate those cams. all i can say about them


----------



## chardin2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their night pictures are not good at all.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Aug 26, 2012)

i tried the wi10 cam...10mp version they just put out.  same results.  black pics and the day was white cloudy.   took it back to BPS and swapped it out for another M80.  

Ive also had 2 Halo 400 Rangefinders go bad from them.   Wont ever buy their stuff in the future.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 26, 2012)

chardin2 said:


> Their night pictures are not good at all.



there sure are a lot of pics scattered through this forum taken by wildgame cameras. for some reason, they seem to make the eyes look huge at night!

i'd get in touch with the company, stinks to have money tied up in something that don't work and have to send it back in, or that fails somehow right after the warranty goes out. exactly why I'll never buy another moultrie. oh sorry, you didn't ask me what my preference was on cams, you just asked for help with yours...seems like I'm just as bad as some of the rest of the posters here


----------



## andrewechols31 (Aug 27, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> I would be worried about what you don't see.  Side by side there's no comparison.  Don't get me wrong, I still have 8 wild game cams.  I just move the reconyx to an area thats hot after the wild game takes a few pics.  Its also scary to leave a 400 dollar cam in the woods.



Yea thats my thing, no way could i leave a 400 dollar cam in the woods without me staying with it. They are super nice. I would be a little bit aggrevated if one of the wildpoo cam got stolen, but as much if it was a super nice cam.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow. I guess I have been extremely lucky. I have three and they all work great. Mine are all IR. Is the one you have a flash camera? I'd certainly try and take it back for a new one. Not sure what else there would be to do. There isn't that much to do to set mine up. One thing I really like about them.


----------



## sammac (Aug 29, 2012)

Junk


----------



## bowhuntinjunky (Sep 1, 2012)

yea..i suggest take it back worse cams on market..junk!


----------



## tony0345 (Sep 2, 2012)

bowhuntinjunky said:


> yea..i suggest take it back worse cams on market..junk!



I second that.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you use fresh batteries? My wildgame takes black pictures when the batteries get to about 50%. 

I HATE the camera


----------



## Hunting again (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a Wildgame cam last year and it took very few pics.  Lots of blackouts and no pics from when I was approaching the camera.  The buttons would not allow me to navigate the menus half the time.  

I called customer service and they had me send it back and they sent me a new one.  Had it in the woods 10 days this year and nothing.  Not even a picture of me again.  Buttons are jacked up and can't set the date or time.  It's going back, too, and I am gonna see if they will just send me a feeder and feed instead.  I'm done with their cameras, though.  Gonna shop for a different one tomorrow.


----------



## GAbigbuck (Sep 10, 2012)

My 3.0 IR takes decent daytime pics. All of my night time pics are totally black. I walked in front of it last night and results were the same. I know I was in effective range. Just changed the IR settings to medium. Will check it again tonight. Have tried contacting the company. No response as of yet. Any other ideas?


----------



## GAbigbuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I fixed it. I took it back to the store and got another Bushnell Trophy Cam. Problem solved!!!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 2, 2013)

I found this thread after searching for "Black out pictures"...and trying to figure out what is wrong with my P O S Wildgame Camera. It stays in the woods year around and has taken about 2500 pictures since I have owned it...then all of a sudden ALL Blackout pictures. I changed the batteries and tried a new card. Still all blackouts. The IR flash lights up when I stand in front to test it, so not sure what is going on with it. 

I have been running my Moultries for several years in the woods 24-7 without issues.

I am giving their customer service a call first thing tomorrow...

Like others said...you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## strutlife (Sep 2, 2013)

Take it back. Get your money back. Go to wally world n buy a bushnell 6mp for 99.00


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got a truth 35 and a m880... They both work good for me... Both right at 100 bucks... 2 cameras for half the price of a 400 dollar cam


----------



## bonecollector123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Wildgame is a old Indian work for junk!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckinc (Sep 4, 2013)

They are garbage just like their tv show.


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 4, 2013)

Junk camera's I got one, some times it works some timed not. Love my leupold...unreal pic quality and trigger speed.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 4, 2013)

I understand not wanting to spend a bunch of money on something to leave in the woods, but there is nothing more aggravating then to put in the effort to go to the woods hang your camera and come back in a week, two, or three and find you have nothing.  That gets old.  Tried WGI and Wildviews and said that was enough.  Spend a little more and you will be a lot better off.  I have switched to mostly Covert Blacks and a couple Brownings a Bushnell and still have a couple Moultrie timelapse cams for foodplots,  with all the bad reviews on WGI plus the I don't give a crap customer service I don't see how they sell a cam.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Sep 4, 2013)

Y'all are just now discovering this...., Should have asked me several years ago and I could have told you Wildgame cameras stink!


----------

